# New,from Herfabomber Industries...



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

...I'm proud to announce the latest model in the popular Mouse-Blaster line

The 50-million Megaton Mouse-Blaster 5000


this current model in the Mouse-Blaster series possesses all the destructive capabilities of all previous models combined...it has a blast radius of virtually everywhere with a positive survival percentage of ZERO

this beauty has the ability to blast a certain little freakin' mouse so high into the upper atmosphere at a layer so high that scientists have yet to name it,so,for all intents and purposes,we'll just call it the little-freakin'-mouse-osphere.

but the true value of the 50-million Megaton Mouse-Blaster 5000 lies is it's multi-functionality. Our highly trained team of experts can design one to deal with any type of aggressor...be it LOBster...Llama..Squid...Moose...you name it,the Mouse-Blaster can destroy it

Sadly,the 50-million Megaton Mouse Blaster 5000 is a very limited production model of one with a release date of today

9405 5036 9930 0303 6777 79

but,we at Herfabomber Industries are always striving to push the envelope in regards to providing the finest in property destruction and are planning to release new models in the near future,especially iF a certain little freakin' mouse continues to screw with me.

thank you,

The Herfabomber
Founder and CEO of Herfabomber Industries and 2nd in Command of the Legion of BOOM!!!

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Pretty sure you spelled something wrong up there, I don't know where, I don't know when...but I'm pretty sure you spelled something wrong...

oh, and...can I have one of those nifty toys you got there?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds interesting Pete. Can't wait to see the destruction.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Is there anything more fun than watching Herfabomber and Brain try to kill each other?
opcorn:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The problem with Pete isn't so much his spelling but his lack of proper spacing at his punctuation... If you will notice there is never a space after his commas.

He also does not capitalize the first letter of new sentences...

Neither of these are new. Just good old reliable pin head mistakes. :wink:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

So... when can I invest? I need me a good mouse-killer...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Danfish98 said:


> Is there anything more fun than watching Herfabomber and Brain try to kill each other?
> opcorn:


Nope.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Excellent Pete. Tagging for banter an destruction


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> The problem with Pete isn't so much his spelling but his lack of proper spacing at his punctuation... If you will notice there is never a space after his commas.
> 
> He also does not capitalize the first letter of new sentences...
> 
> Neither of these are new. Just good old reliable pin head mistakes. :wink:


yup, there are constants in the Universe. Gravity...the sun rising and setting...and me and my punctuation faux pas.

Oh..not to split hairs, David, but Pinhead is one word.:cheeky:


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

Maybe i should renegotiate? I still have the key :jaw:


Kidding!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> the sun rising and setting...


not a constant, it'll stop eventually...just sayin'


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Staxed said:


> not a constant, it'll stop eventually...just sayin'


yeah, but when it stops happening every day, then I'll start worrying about it. Until then, thank you for the clarification, Carl Sagan.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

tmmedic20 said:


> Maybe i should renegotiate? I still have the key :jaw:
> 
> Kidding!


I can easily make 2 of those for you, my friend.

I'm not kidding:evil:

I'm still waiting on your Noob hit list.


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

I PM'd the noob list that day.. Hmm guess ill have to resend it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

There are so many things I want to type.... but I'm laughing so hard I have tears blurring the screen so I'll just watch!! Man, my side hurts....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Oh..not to split hairs, David, but Pinhead is one word.:cheeky:


Indeed it is. However you capitalized it, which means you would be using it as a pronoun (in reference to your avatar perhaps). But for my reference you should have left it lower case as an adjective describing yourself. :fish:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> thank you for the clarification, Carl Sagan.


Can't say I've ever seen Carl Sagan's name used as an insult.

Good on you, Pete!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Indeed it is. However you capitalized it, which means you would be using it as a pronoun (in reference to your avatar perhaps). But for my reference you should have left it lower case as an adjective describing yourself. :fish:


Thank you, David. You've been immensely helpful in pointing out my grammatical and punctuational shortcomings. Your skills as a proofreader and ballbuster are without peer and shall not go unheralded.

and since a picture is worth a thousand words:

PROOFREAD THAT,BITCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

This is just too good!! :lol:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Pinky... Just as anticipated, it looks like the Herfabomber is trying to retaliate for our lockboxes...

*Pinky:* Narf! But isn't that why we've had our defenses turned on for a while now?!?

*Brain:* Yes... But it appears that he is going all out on this one... We've had our defenses set for "Squid" to save power, but now we need to raise the level...

*Pinky:* Shields to "Herfabomber"!!!

*Brain:* With the look of this one we might want to go higher...

*Pinky:* But the only setting we have left is turning it to 11... A.k.a. ZILLA!!!

*Brain:* Yes, and now might be the time to use it...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Pinky... Just as anticipated, it looks like the Herfabomber is trying to retaliate for our lockboxes...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! But isn't that why we've had our defenses turned on for a while now?!?
> 
> ...


you might wanna try level 14 or 15,mouse...which I believe is "Zilla when someone he likes gets kicked off of "Dancing with the Stars"'...remember how cranky he was when Chas Bono got the boot?<shudder>


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

LOL too funny. Too bad you both are going down soon  That is one big ass box though. 

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you might wanna try level 14 or 15,mouse...which I believe is "Zilla when someone he likes gets kicked off of "Dancing with the Stars"'...remember how cranky he was when Chas Bono got the boot?<shudder>


*Brain:* That's right, keep monologing&#8230; Now Pinky, hand me my bomb tools, we need to build another BTD&#8230;

*Pinky:* But Brain, we already have 3 of them ready to go&#8230;

*Brain:* Yes, but those 3 already have targets programed in&#8230; They will be launched soon...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> Can't we all just get along?


*Brain:* We... Yes... Pete and us... No...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> PROOFREAD THAT,BITCH!!!!!!!


Umm... Hey Pete? Yeah, um... there's supposed to be a space after the comma.

Just saying.


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Umm... Hey Pete? Yeah, um... there's supposed to be a space after the comma.
> 
> Just saying.


dammit, I was so close.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

How many cats can you fit in that box, Pete!?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you, brothas! These threads have seemed so heavy of late, and THIS is exactly what I needed to read tonight. It feels as if we're getting back to our old selves, and the world might once again be spinning in greased grooves...

Pete, you are my f'in' hero tonight. Though I admit that in my imagination the Pinhead face is stuck all over now, not with pins, but with commas...

:ss


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Punctuation saves lives, Pete!

Example:
Lets eat Grandpa.
Lets eat, Grandpa.

Man, that was close!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> How many cats can you fit in that box, Pete!?


6 kittens or 3 full-growns....live,of course..only a sick bastard would ship dead cats.
plus the cat food and water to keep them alive during transit..and the kitty litter ...it's not as easy as you might think.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmm, Interesting.......Think I will just sit back and watch


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

I think he left the space out of that one on purpose...


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> 6 kittens or 3 full-growns....live,of course..only a sick bastard would ship dead cats.
> plus the cat food and water to keep them alive during transit..and the kitty litter ...it's not as easy as you might think.


Good luck, Mouse!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Ha... I thought there would be a way to make it through this... I just opened my copy of the fall 2011 Herfabomber Industries catalog and what do you know... There it was... The 50-million Megaton Mouse-Blaster 5000 Neutralizer!!! With free next day shipping...

*Pinky:* Narf! Global conglomerates these days, one group has no idea what the other group is making...

*Brain:* 9405503699300305469952


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Herfabomber industries is getting blowed the f*ck up this week....pink pony pass awaaaaaay!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Herfabomber industries is getting blowed the f*ck up this week....pink pony pass awaaaaaay!


YES!!! Suck on that Pete. 2 shit boxes in about a week. How's it gonna feel getting another box of crappy goodness?


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> 6 kittens or 3 full-growns....live,of course..only a sick bastard would ship dead cats.
> plus the cat food and water to keep them alive during transit..and the kitty litter ...it's not as easy as you might think.


haha there is so much wrong with this statement I dont even know where to start.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Jay106n said:


> haha there is so much wrong with this statement I dont even know where to start.


Starting with a waste of good and otherwise quite useful kitty litter?

:ss


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> 6 kittens or 3 full-growns....live,of course..only a sick bastard would ship dead cats.
> plus the cat food and water to keep them alive during transit..and the kitty litter ...it's not as easy as you might think.


Rare photo from one of my spy cameras of the research done for this package:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Ha... I thought there would be a way to make it through this... I just opened my copy of the fall 2011 Herfabomber Industries catalog and what do you know... There it was... The 50-million Megaton Mouse-Blaster 5000 Neutralizer!!! With free next day shipping...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! Global conglomerates these days, one group has no idea what the other group is making...
> 
> *Brain:* 9405503699300305469952


<sigh...I hate that little freakin' mouse>

well, at least I know it's not a lockbox this time..one of the designers showed me a prototype which required a key to open it....needless to say I politely told him that his services were no longer required after I forced him to leave the building dressed as Liza Minelli.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> <sigh...I hate that little freakin' mouse>
> 
> well, at least I know it's not a lockbox this time..one of the designers showed me a prototype which required a key to open it....needless to say I politely told him that his services were no longer required after I forced him to leave the building dressed as Liza Minelli.


0310 2640 0000 0934 4075


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> 0310 2640 0000 0934 4075


I'm all a-flutter with excitement..with my luck, he burned his goofy-ass Youtube vidoes on DVD and titled it "Youtube's Most Embarrassing Videos" and added a bag of caramel corn from before he was born.

if this is a dream, please don't wake me.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

max gas said:


> YES!!! Suck on that Pete. 2 shit boxes in about a week. How's it gonna feel getting another box of crappy goodness?


I think I may add a third......didn't know what to do with my daughter's Bieber poster until now.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> I think I may add a third......didn't know what to do with my daughter's Bieber poster until now.


I'd be happy to give you a suggestion what you can do with it.


----------

